# Jayhawk Field Trial



## chester (Mar 26, 2006)

Any news ?


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Swede Anderson won the Qual with Lady
Doug Grimes got 2nd, don't know which dog
Al Wilson got 3rd
Gary Davidson got 4th
Pat Kenny got RJ

Only Jam I know is Judi Carter and Red


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*Jayhawk FT*

Open call backs after 1st series:

1,2,3,5,6,8,9,11,13,14,15,16,19,20,22,24,26,29,30,31,35,37,38,40,45,46,
47,48,49,51,53,55,59,60,61

land blind at 8 am. very windy here today! Kept expecting to see Dorothy and Toto fly by.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

cpayne said:


> Swede Anderson won the Qual with Lady
> Doug Grimes got 2nd, don't know which dog
> Al Wilson got 3rd
> Gary Davidson got 4th
> ...


Congrats to Judi and Red.

Brian Freeland was another JAM with Lottie!

fp


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*jayhawk*

15 dogs back after the land blind in the open:2,5,9,11,19,20,24,29,35,38,40,45,51,60,61. Running the water blind now. 

About 20 left to run in the am 1st series. It's 96 degrees and the wind is blowing 40 mph.

Don't know anything about the derby.


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

*Jayhawk*

 Hey, Congratulations to Judy Carter and Red.... :lol: 

and Brian Freeland..... e-mail me the details....  

Sunflower Retriever Club

K 8)


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Jayhawk*

*Hot, Hot, and windy. 93 degree heat with about 20-30 mph wind! Lot of water and ice being used by both dogs and crowd.

Second series of the Open was a Double blind, with a poison bird. Fairly good success, sorry did not get call backs.

Derby series was scratched..... Should finish up later.

Was worried thought I might have to stake down Dr. Ed to make sure that he would not blow away, but he said he was ok!  

Aaron*


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*Jayhawk FT*

8 DOGS BACK for THE Open water marks, sorry no numbers.

Am land marks finished late. Don't know any numbers.[/i]


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*Jayhawk FT*

Weather is much better this morning. 60 degrees with north wind at 20-
25 mph 1st open watermark is just now starting.

Am call backs from 1st series, only 25 of 66. 5,7,10,13,14,15,16,21,26,27,28,28,31,32,36,38,39,44,46,51,54,55,57,58,
66[/i]


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*Jayhawk FT*

Open placements:

1st Ethel/Kammerer/Farmer
2nd Gracie/Helgoth/Farmer
3rd Faith/Youngblood,Loffelholz/Farmer
4th Jock/Park/Farmer
RJ Rudy/Caire/Farmer

Am 4th to start soon.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Is that the _best_ the Farmer truck could do?????? :wink: 

Total domination regards,

kg


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

*Farmer Boy'z*

Way to go team Farmer! :lol: 




Goose


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

woooo hoooo to the Farmer camp! About time they quit goofing off and got serious.  

Congrats!!!! Finally a "Pro" won the Open..... I was beginning to wonder.

Angie


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

Huge Congratulations to Joe Piland and Pam Ingham in the Am. Joe handled Trumarcs Tickled Pink to their first AA win with their first FT dog.

Congrats again to Joe and Pam!

Pete


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Pete Marcellus said:


> Huge Congratulations to Joe Piland and Pam Ingham in the Am. Joe handled Trumarcs Tickled Pink to their first AA win with their first FT dog.
> 
> Congrats again to Joe and Pam!
> 
> Pete


How Kewl is that!!!! Congratulations!

Angie


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Pete Marcellus said:
> 
> 
> > Huge Congratulations to Joe Piland and Pam Ingham in the Am. Joe handled Trumarcs Tickled Pink to their first AA win with their first FT dog.
> ...


That is VERY VERY VERY VERY COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm super happy and proud of them. Pinky is such a sweet girl!

SM


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

Also forgot to congratulate Doug Grimes on his Amateur second with Trumarcs Headache. I wonder if he still wants to sell that dog? 

Both Pinky and Thumper are amateur trained.

Way to go Valley View Crew!

Pete


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

Big Al Caphone won the Derby! Congrats Anthony and Donna Piranio


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Pete Marcellus said:


> Also forgot to congratulate Doug Grimes on his Amateur second with Trumarcs Headache. I wonder if he still wants to sell that dog?
> 
> Both Pinky and Thumper are amateur trained.
> 
> ...


Way to go Valley View Crew is right!!!! Who will Doug sell???? He can't keep them all....... 8) 

Angie


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Pete, that would be a qualifying second for Thump. :wink: 

And yes, congrats to Joe and Pam. Good things come to those who work hard. 8)


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

> Pete, that would be a qualifying second for Thump.


I knew that, just seeing if you were paying attention. 

Pete


----------

